# Gyeon Cure...how often?



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all quick question I have recently added Gyeon Mohs to my car and the wifes car - really nice to use and quite easy to remove etc.

My question is Gyeon cure, how often should I use it? I used it 24 hours after the second Mohs coating.

Today was my first wash using Gyeon Bathe then followed up with Cure.

Should I use it after every wash, or could I use for example Gyeon wet coat for a few weeks and once a month use cure?

To be honest I really am not keen on cure I find it quite hard to remove so would love to not have to use it to often!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm surprised you find Cure quite hard to remove. Are you over applying. Just 2 or 3 squirts a panel should see you ok. Spread it around the panel then buff with a clean MF.

I use Cure about twice a month. Have you thought about using Bathe+ as an alternative as a top up? I use that once a month. I intend to use Wet Coat as a little top up every 2 months or so.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi I have used cure several times now and using about 2 squirts per panel (thinking less is more!) quick on with mf, fold to remove then buff off with seperate purple monster towel - each time i have used it has also been in the cool, last night was around 745 and my car was garaged all day. - even tried leaving the panel slightly damp.

So do you use any qd etc after each weekly wash?, i noticed yesterday on gyeon cure review it can be used 1:1 - have you tried that?


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been using Cure for about a year now and I always use it diluted 50% ( yes . Just like Reload)!!! and as a drying aid .

After the final rinse , spray very sparingly onto wet panel and then dry .

Please please try this and if your not happy please berate me as much as you like .


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

blackS2000 said:


> I've been using Cure for about a year now and I always use it diluted 50% ( yes . Just like Reload)!!! and as a drying aid .
> 
> After the final rinse , spray very sparingly onto wet panel and then dry .
> 
> Please please try this and if your not happy please berate me as much as you like .


Will try it diluted as not noticed this till yesterday, how often do you use cure sounds like you use it each time you wash the car?


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I use a drying aid of some description every wash .Cure is very good and very economical (diluted) as is Reload .Gtechniq C2 is also very good but my favourite is ,believe it or not , Gtechniq C3 !! but diluted far more as it does streak badly even as a drying aid neat. 

I also use Bathe+ which is amazing and does not require a drying aid at all .

If you use a foam lance to apply Bathe + after washing and rinsing ,Half a capful in about half a foam bottle of water ,when you spray it on the car it will run into all the door /bonnet/boot shuts and all the nooks and crannies and coat them as well and when you rinse off the beading is incredible .

IMO ,after the application of MOHS , if you use Bathe+ or Cure as a drying aid you will not need to re-apply an LSP intill its time to re-polish .


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok sounds good, will try it diluted on the wifes car for its first wash after MOHS application

I did not realise use could use bathe + over MOHS - damn it this is an expensive hobby!!!

Have you tried an wax over MOHS yet - thinking of getting some Fusso to use on other details I do, recently sold A whole bunch of waxes.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I would not wax over MOHS. Why pay all that money to then take away its properties by putting a wax over it ?

I didn't know you could dilute Cure. Thanks for the heads up on that one. It will make it much more economical that way. I spray Cure on after the final rinse whilst the car is still damp. Works well that way. Diluting it will help even more.

I agree by using the maintenance products you will in effect have an everlasting coat of protection on your car until such time you feel it requires a refresh / polish. Great products.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Its why I dilute cos I'm mean .

I use a nano type product like Mohs purely for its ability to harden the paint surface on my Honda .I then prefer to protect this surface from the elements by topping with something else like Cure that has the supposed advantage of preventing the water spotting that other coatings are susceptible too .

A 400ml bottle ( that seems to have gone up in price by £8 since I last bought some)!!!!

Has lasted me a year despite having 3 cars to clean bearing in mind I dilute it.

Gtechniq C3 is wax based which may be why , on a black car ,it seems to give a glossier finish however , applying a hard wax is a bit of a faff and ,in my opinion , on a black car, it seems to go soft in the sun and then airborne dust seems to stick to it !! Just my thoughts .

I try to keep things simple after trying every new thing that comes out and am trying to "hone things down" cost wise .

Am currently considering the use of Auto Glym Aquawax as a drying aid (diluted of course) as it used to work very well before I found this site and is more reasonably priced for a weekly use .


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> Personally I would not wax over MOHS. Why pay all that money to then take away its properties by putting a wax over it ?
> 
> I didn't know you could dilute Cure. Thanks for the heads up on that one. It will make it much more economical that way. I spray Cure on after the final rinse whilst the car is still damp. Works well that way. Diluting it will help even more.
> 
> I agree by using the maintenance products you will in effect have an everlasting coat of protection on your car until such time you feel it requires a refresh / polish. Great products.


in the actually MOHS instructions it states to use a wax in areas of heavy rain/sun.


----------

